# Down to San Antonio or Portland



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

It's pretty likely we will have another Mavs/Spurs playoff series coming up because Portland is playing against the Warriors at home and even if the Spurs win the game in Dallas tomorrow the Blazers will have the tiebreaker over San Antonio. 

I don't know about the Spurs, at times they have been abysmal this season, then more recently they have had some games where they have looked like a championship caliber team. And home-court between those two teams isn't worth all that much, I think.


----------

